# how come the first Helmet sound like old Godflesh, is there a connection?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Did* Helmet *tour during strap it on perriod whit *Godflesh,* those this occured, because when you liseen to repetition you think hmm, jeez sounds like godflesh inspired them or something?

What about it guys?? look first godflesh eponymous and first helmet??
Ear for yourself & connect the dot to a certain blue print hey?

My verdict?
:tiphat:


----------



## Agamemnon (May 1, 2017)

I like the music of Helmet very much. I am not familiar with the music of Godflesh but after having looked it up on youtube I see your point: there are definitely similarities in style between both bands!


----------

